# Before I smash these computers...



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay,where to start...I'm trying to network two computers together,so they can share a DSL connection. One computer is an older Dell with Windows XP...the other computer is a new HP with Vista. I bought a wireless router that came with the absolute worst instructions I have ever seen.
Anyway,to be brief...I can't get them networked. So,I have a few questions to ask...

*Should a router come with software?(Because it didn't)

*I tried using a flash drive(by following the prompts of the install wizard)and when I do,I get a message that says "The wizard cannot create a wireless network,either because a wireless network adapter is not installed or because software for the wireless adapter is not installed". What adapter is it talking about? Do I need an adapter??

*In order for this to work,do both computers need to be connected to a phone jack?
Because when I try to add the connection manually(without the flash drive),I get this message.."A cable is not plugged into the network adapter local area connection".
What cable? Is that a phone cord or an ethernet cord or what?

*And finally,would running a wired connection(by using an ethernet cable)makes this easier to do? I have nothing against a wired connection,I just chose to try wireless because I thought it would be easier!

I'm getting really stressed about the entire thing. So,If anybody has any ideas,I would really appreciate it. Thanks very much!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First things we need to know is how are the computers configured. DO you have wireless cards in both computers, any computer? Do you have ethernet cards in any of the computers? From your wizard output you dont have a network card so that issue must be resolved first. Your wireless router doesnt magicly make things wirless unless all your devices have wirless cards. If the vista machine is a desktop then most likely have a wired connection, if its a laptop then both wired and wireless.


We also need to see how your DSL modem is setup, how was it connect to your computer before the router? Some use USB, some use network, You need to make sure your using the network connection. If you can give us some model numbers and configurations of each device I am sure we can help.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't smash, don't smash!!! Here is a tutorial/pictorial of wireless networking. Take a look and ensure that you have a somewhat comparable configuration. Then as Gary mentioned, provide more details here.
(at the link, particularly, scroll down to the picture)
http://www.usr.com/education/dummies/dummies-template.asp?url=ch03.html 

"Flash Drives" are portable data storage devices. They are not necessary for wireless network usage. Any installation issues with the Flash Drive should be treated separately.


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, please let the pro's help... We love smashing stuff. Kidding.
What is the make and model of the router?
You asked about the software for the router. It is actually firmware built into the router. Access is usually gained through the IP address. (most likely 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1) Type this in your browser. Password and Account needed differ by make and model.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for replying! I appreciate it. Okay,let's see here...

The modem I have says this on the back..."Siemens Speeadstream 4200 Ethernet/USB ADSL Modem". The guy that hooked up the DSL connection,also hooked up the modem. It connects to a phone jack via phone cord and it has an ethernet cord that connected from it to the back of my computer(but now,that ethernet cord is running from the modem to the back of the router). 

About the router...I bought this one.. http://www.buy.com/prod/cp-technolo...802-11g-4-port-cable/q/loc/101/202592906.html

Labrat,you mentioned using an IP Address to gain access to the firmware. That was in the instructions,you're right. But when I tried it,the page wouldn't load up to anything. It went to an error page,just like if I had typed in a bad website url.

The HP with Vista is a desktop. I just assumed that both computers would be wireless ready. I have no idea if I have wireless cards or ethernet cards in either. Is there a way I can find out? (I hope that's not a stupid question!). If I need something,I could go to Office Max and get it...but I'm so clueless about this stuff,I'm not even sure what to ask them for.

Stann,thank you so much for that link. That helps,because I can actually see the general idea and read about it,too. 

Again,thanks for replying. I haven't smashed any computers. They're safe...for now


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

almost every router requires wired access for initial setup. then you can switch to wireless. I would not assume a desktop would have wireless unless you specifically added it, Most laptops would have wireless cards.

Skip the wireless piece for now. Using the computer that use to work with the DSL modem, connect that computer to the route via an Ethernet cable. You should have phone outlet, DSL modem, router, 1st computer. Turn off the router and the computer, Turn on the router first and then turn on the computer. Can you connect to the internet with this computer yet? If its working great let us know and we can go from there if it doesnt, then do the following (i assume your using the XP box) Hit the start button, click run and then type in cmd and click ok. Once the command windown comes up type ipconfig and let me know what it says.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Agree with Gary

To configure the wireless side of the router, you must be connected with at least one machine wired.

Most likely the HP desktop does not have a WiFi card. So I would connect that via the NIC to the router then go to the IP address in the instructions. and start there.

I've hooked up hundreds of wireless connections for customers. Should be a 10 minute job.

L


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Manual

3.1 Make Correct Network Settings of Your Computer
The default IP address of this product is 192.168.123.254, and the default subnet mask is
255.255.255.0.

They have a different default IP. Try the above. It is from the manual.
You have to have it connected to the router by the network cable.
Make sure your computer is picking up its IP address from DHCP or it will have to be configured manually to the above address range.

If you need more help we can refer to the manual to work you through it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

labrat, were not even that far yet. Lets see if the machine is pickup up the dhcp. Once you got that far you should be able to make basic connect to the internet. From there we can connec to the router and turn up the wireless.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Okay,I think I have all of that covered. I've had it hooked up for a few days now...I'm using the XP computer,with the router,right now. The internet connection seems fine. 

There's a phone cord running from the phone jack to the back of my modem. Then an ethernet cord from the back of the modem to the back of the router. Then another ethernet cord from the back of the router to the back of the XP computer. The computer and router have been turned on and off several times since I hooked them up and I haven't seen any issues. The router instructions said that when it was working,the status light would blink on and off..and it does. So,I think I have all of that hooked up correctly(I hope atleast!).


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> labrat, were not even that far yet. Lets see if the machine is pickup up the dhcp. Once you got that far you should be able to make basic connect to the internet. From there we can connec to the router and turn up the wireless.


Posted that so I would have a reference in the thread, or I would forget. It seems to be working. Now we can get her to look at the wireless part if she needs it.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Well,what should I do now? Go buy a wireless card...or some ethernet cable? If I nix the wireless idea and buy enough ethernet cable to run between the two computers,what card do I need to get?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

MoonShine said:


> Well,what should I do now? Go buy a wireless card...or some ethernet cable? If I nix the wireless idea and buy enough ethernet cable to run between the two computers,what card do I need to get?


This is your choice, if you dont need to go wireless then you can just get another ethernet cable and plug into the vista machine and then into the router. 
If you need to be wireless then you will need a wireless card. 

WIth the router you would not run a cable between the two computers. All your network connections will be to the router and then out to the network.

The quick and easy test is get a cable and plug in the vista machine. Since its a newer machine I am sure it already has a ethernet port on it,. just get the cable.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I finally got an ethernet cable,ran it between the router and the computer...and,it worked!! Thank you guys so much for all the help! I really do appreciate it


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

thanks for the followup.


----------

